# Sunterra Los Amigos Beach Club



## prasadv1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I live in u.s.a and I own two high demand weeks at Sunterra Los Amigos Beach Club in Europe.
Can I convert them into sunoptions here in u.s.a. ? 
Prasad.


----------



## Spence (Dec 12, 2006)

prasadv1 said:
			
		

> I live in u.s.a and I own two high demand weeks at Sunterra Los Amigos Beach Club in Europe.  Can I convert them into sunoptions here in u.s.a. ? Prasad.


Don't know you might try calling the Greensprings Sales Center at 757-220-9300 and asking them.


----------



## prasadv1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you spence.
Prasad.


----------



## Spence (Dec 12, 2006)

Be prepared for double talk, runaround, and salespeak.  Good luck, let us know what they say.


----------

